# old victor traps



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

hey guys lookin for some help here. i have these 2 old victor traps from early 1900s to late 1800s is the correct time erra i believe. i need all the info i can get on them please. for example, the definate time era, how much they are worth, modle, ect.,..

thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

your traps are not that old. they are victor jump traps from probably the 1960's into the 1970's. first thing to notice is the jaws are stamped steel. traps from the era you thought, were mainly cast jaws. also the twisted style chain is another way to identify the age. sorry to disappoint you. these are pretty common traps.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info haha. I have never seen any traps like this before so I thought they were oldies.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I still have some of those back at my parents place. 220 is right on for the time period.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Like and have used the jump trap, leave your traps out in the weather and they will look old real fast.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...I agree with the guys..they are not any older than I..and most likely from the 70's. They were used untill the coil springs caught on. They are still used however I have a few myself that just hang up. They made them in differant sizes 0 - 3 is what I have.

If you want to sell them get what you want...they do not make em any more.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I lost one just like that a few years back. A big ol' boar raccoon had been getting in my feed barn and tearing up every full sack of feed I had stacked. Set my trap with a half a cinderblock for a drag and the big rascal drug it off under the barn. I never could get to him to get him out so I guess he is still under there, along with my trap.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bar-d said:


> I lost one just like that a few years back. A big ol' boar raccoon had been getting in my feed barn and tearing up every full sack of feed I had stacked. Set my trap with a half a cinderblock for a drag and the big rascal drug it off under the barn. I never could get to him to get him out so I guess he is still under there, along with my trap.


their strengh is amazing!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I have two #1 Pan Handel victory traps they still work really good


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Noyotes said:


> I have two #1 Pan Handel victory traps they still work really good


I'd like to see a picture of a pan on one of those......


----------



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I lost one just like that a few years back. A big ol' boar raccoon had been getting in my feed barn and tearing up every full sack of feed I had stacked. Set my trap with a half a cinderblock for a drag and the big rascal drug it off under the barn. I never could get to him to get him out so I guess he is still under there, along with my trap.


are you shur it was a raccoon you might want to see if the dog has been eating it food


----------

